# Bonsai tree in reptile cage?



## iDiru (Aug 4, 2009)

I was wondering if it's possible. I think my old bonsai has died but if I were to replace it is it possible to put one in a lizard cage?
I think they are ficus and they're like $10 (cheap) at Walmart (assuming walmart is common knowledge but it's a super store of sorts) 
I would probably try to see what kind it is before I would put it in there but I'm betting it's a ficus. 
The reason I want to put one in there is because I have a terrible habit of forgetting to water the damn thing. 
The cage has an automatic misting system so I'm betting it would get watered...
I'm not sure how well the uv lamp works for plant growth though. 
They're potted something like this: 









I'm kind of worried though because I'm wondering if 
a. she would break it trying to climb on it
b. if my springtails would eat it.


----------



## Jamie XVX (Nov 24, 2014)

Sprintails probably won't do massive harm. What lizard do you have? Probably wouldn't put a bonsai in with a water monitor, but you'll probably be okay if with smaller gecko species.

No idea about toxiciy, but that will depend on the species you keep anyway.

Your UV bulb will be good for the Bonsai. You should do some research on soil types as well.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

Bonsai or plant, no difference, more important however is whether the plant/bonsai is toxic or not. Also if it's a veggie eater then . . . . 

Plants need UV, without UV the plants will slowly die but like your UV for tanks inhabitant it needs correct positioning & repalcement as & when it's no longer emitting.

Good luck


----------



## Creed (Apr 2, 2014)

There are toxic Ficus species and there are nontoxic species. If you no longer have card from the where you bought it, I would assume it was toxic. This doesn’t have to be an issue, since Frilled dragons are carnivores and most likely will not nibble. Keep in mind that prey items may do so however. 

Actually, UV isn't that useful for plants. The colors red and blue are far more important. A bulb with an decent spectrum of visible light will be fine for plants. If it also emits UV that's fine, but the plants won't use it in photosynthesis.


----------



## iDiru (Aug 4, 2009)

Creed said:


> There are toxic Ficus species and there are nontoxic species. If you no longer have card from the where you bought it, I would assume it was toxic. This doesn’t have to be an issue, since Frilled dragons are carnivores and most likely will not nibble. Keep in mind that prey items may do so however.
> 
> Actually, UV isn't that useful for plants. The colors red and blue are far more important. A bulb with an decent spectrum of visible light will be fine for plants. If it also emits UV that's fine, but the plants won't use it in photosynthesis.


Well the one I have now is dead so I won't be using it for the tank but when I get a replacement I was thinking of putting it in there.
There's UV in there and one of her main heating bulbs is uh...the red one? I can't remember what they're called. Infared I think?


----------



## iDiru (Aug 4, 2009)

Jamie XVX said:


> Sprintails probably won't do massive harm. What lizard do you have? Probably wouldn't put a bonsai in with a water monitor, but you'll probably be okay if with smaller gecko species.
> 
> No idea about toxiciy, but that will depend on the species you keep anyway.
> 
> Your UV bulb will be good for the Bonsai. You should do some research on soil types as well.


Well she's kind of large but I don't know if she'd try to climb on it
she's a frilly


----------



## DayGecko (Jun 21, 2010)

Didn't read all the replies but you could use galvanised wire to tie the tree to a rock (around the base of the trunks &/or roots) then bury the rock/plant the tree. This may keep it weighted down if climbed?

Looks like a ficus should grow fine in a tank with a 2-5% uv bulb as long as the temps don't exceed above 25-30c


----------



## Creed (Apr 2, 2014)

'Infra red' bulbs are pretty much useless in a terrarium. It mostly refers to bulbs that emit red light, which is useless in a terrarium. You want to have lamps that emit a natural color, so lamps that emit most/all colors not just one. A basking spot that emits light that mimics natural light as much as possible will be far more attractive to an animal. 

The 'infra red' bulbs that emit red light are often sold with the promise that the red light isn't visible for the animal. Which is absolute nonsense since most reptiles can see in the UV spectrum and distinct more colors then we do. There are bulbs who emit heat and don't produce any light, but these are ceramic bulbs and do not produce any visible light.

For plants: simply use a full spectrum bulb that mimics the colors of natural light as much as possible. This is also beneficial for your lizard.


----------

